# Money where is it? How do you make it?



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

One of my relatives recently asked me how things were going. I rattled of some run of the mill negativity to which they replied "What changed it seemed like you guys did great the first year or two."

What has changed in the last 12months? 

Where is the money?

How do you get it?

Why is something that worked last year far less successful this year?

Is it possible we have gotten too smart for our own good? Could negativity be affecting our attitudes? Was ignorance truly bliss? 

In the old days we took the work order and knocked out the work order thinking how much money we were going to make. Now we are just thinking of the ways they can charge us back, not pay us, or delay payment.

I literally have 2 nationals we refer to as the Christmas club.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Quid Pro Quo agent Starling.......


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

As a young kid I got my first job working retail. I stayed longer than I should have. Several managers were transferred, other employees came and went. I witnessed the district suits come in and give their pep speeches and pass hot air. Moral of the story C Hack? You are no longer wet behind the ears and know the game and how the board is tilted. 
The Garden of Eden didn't change, Adam did.​


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

From a business stand point I hated the fact that the game was always changing. It seemed like once you had things figured out and could make some plans, poof every thing changed. 

About every 3 months it seemed like it'd roll over.
Kinda hard to make a business model work with that.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> From a business stand point I hated the fact that the game was always changing. It seemed like once you had things figured out and could make some plans, poof every thing changed.
> 
> About every 3 months it seemed like it'd roll over.
> Kinda hard to make a business model work with that.



We have felt this way all along. I honestly thought this was my ADD kicking in. 

It does seem that once we figure things out they change.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

It used to be nice when you rolled up to a property and knew before you started what you were going to make that day . These days the only thing you know for sure is you might not get what you are supposed to . The rules are changing every day.Nationals and Regional,s find every way to take your dollar.Fuel prices are at crazy prices.A lot of new people thinking this is an overnight millionaire maker. The rules are constantly changing. People putting themselves and their company at risk doing things they shouldnt,just to make a buck. People thinking that a $20.00 yard cut is good money because they get volume.When they dont stop to realize that if they received more money on less cuts it would be half the work and more profit.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Let's not forget how the SOW (scope of work) has grown exponentially, meanwhile the BI (billable invoice) has shrunk proportionally. Seeing the expectations grow like they have for the same pennies just is not a feasible option for longevity.


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

go get a real job


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Valley said:


> ...When they dont stop to realize that if they received more money on less cuts it would be half the work and more profit.


I spent most of my young career as a corporate salesman. And a wise old salesman that I worked with many years ago asked me this question one day and told me to reflect on the question before popping off an answer.

Which would you rather do, Sell $1,000,000 worth of product for 10% profit? Or, sell $500,000 worth of product for 20% profit?

Took me all of 2 minutes to reflect. (doing the math in my head and pausing to make him think I was really considering my answer)

I said, "I'd rather have the $500,000 order at 20%." He asked, "Why?"
I grinned and said, "Same money, half the work." 

He said, "You'll go far, Grasshopper."


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> As a young kid I got my first job working retail. I stayed longer than I should have. Several managers were transferred, other employees came and went. I witnessed the district suits come in and give their pep speeches and pass hot air. Moral of the story C Hack? You are no longer wet behind the ears and know the game and how the board is tilted.
> 
> 
> The Garden of Eden didn't change, Adam did.​


Sure is nice to hear someone else with similair vents/views. I have been called mr doom and gloom here but you know it was a great industry to be in and thankful for the money I made before all the insurance and charge back BS was happening. I think times are hard and going to get harder " Look at things with a HEALTHY DOSE OF SKEPTACISM" my brother a stoclk broker told me. A MEN BRO

Perhaps the rose colored tint on "ADAMS" glasses wore off


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Stateline said:


> go get a real job



I was offered a very good one recently and when I went there for an interview the whole thing freaked me out. I don't want to go back to the corporate world. That doesn't mean I have to take this crap either though. Long term I see myself just buying properties and flipping them. Renting a few out here and there. That is the end game now all I have to do is get there


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

I have no answer but what a great question, and GTX your Adam and the garden of Eden reply..very astute.


----------

